# Rodger's Stereo MECA 3x in Greeneville, SC



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Just checking to see if anyone is going to this event over the weekend?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mark what time does this show start?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Mark what time does this show start?


It was yesterday.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I went!!! There were about 4 world champion cars there. Good competition!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

How did *you* do, Matt?

Jay


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I did great, I judged a show on my Bday!!! Got to spend a good bit of time with each competitor and help them with their systems.

Its been a nice to have David Timmerman come back out after taking a few years off. He's a Culbertson cup winner and has a great sounding car. 

Matt Daly won best of show in his Mustang. Props to him!!!


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

No better way to spend your Bday MR.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

chefhow said:


> It was yesterday.




Thanks for the correction.


----------

